# How To Give A Great Man Hug



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 6, 2011)

Want to give a great man hug and still retain your masculinity? Look no futher!

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-give-a-great-man-to-man-hug

Now gimme a hug!


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 6, 2011)

This isn't the WHOLE story. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_6UzC-dw04


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1104494/


----------

